# A good quiet muffler for '99 powerstroke



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 99 7.3 powerstroke with a 3" exaust. I love how loud it is, but I doubt my customers will feel the same at 3am. The previous owner removed the muffler and just clamped in a piece of pipe. 

Does anyone have a reccomendation for a muffler that would quiet the beast down a good bit?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 5" on my 6.0 and never had a customer complain. If you put a stock muffler on, it would be quiet.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I run 5" straights on my 7.3s and never had a complaint. Have had a complaint about my atvs though...


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

If U rally feel as tho U need a muffler, mud for the plow season... I would suggest goin to the junk yard, U should deff b able 2 find something there in decent cond. really cheap! 
Plus then U can save a lil bit of cash for a new MBRP (or any other brand) 5" turbo back system...!! JMO


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

any muffler will make it quiter


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I put a muffler on it from advance auto, and boy is it quiet! I am kind of disappointed that I had to cut the delete pipe off though, i was planning on taking the muffler off in the summer and putting the delete pipe back in place.

Another stupid question though, I was mistaken on the pipe size... it is a 3.5", and all I could get was a 3" muffler...is having the larger pipe going into the smaller muffler going to cause a problem?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Diesels need to breathe. Going from big to smaller pipe may cause performance issues not to mention elevated exhaust temps. I'd really pay attention to the trucks performance and keep long highway trips to a minimum. Im no expert but you were probably better off without the muffler, besides, I bet no one would complain about the exhaust, it will be the noise of the diesel. It is a 7.3l...


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Muffler....what's that? I just opened up my 6.4 to a 4" straight pipe all the way back to the down pipe with no Muffler, Cat, or DPF....it's all good, atleast they can't say I wasn't there lol! Seriously, it doesn't matter what you go with, one isn't going to be noticeably quiter over another once the turbo kicks in. 

Don't mess with the pipe size unless your going up, adding additional pressure is only going to hurt your truck....consider the price of a new turbo vs what your customer is going to hear...like I said previously, it's not going to matter once the turbo boost kicks in....if your that conscious about the noise, trade the truck for a gas job.


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

I run a 4in down pipe to 5in full exhaust no muffler etc to 8 in tip. Never have had any complaints plowin or saltin in the middle of the night.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The turbo itself acts as a muffler so none is needed. The injection pump on a 7.3 will be the most bothersome to sleeping customers , but it will soon become part of their good dreams knowing their all clear for work in the morning. Leave it straight.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My 7.3 is straight piped, I am not concerned about it, the performance increase is worth the extra noise, I don't have gauges but I feel more comfortable pushing the motor.knowing it can breathe. It is loud in the morning when the ebpv and hi idle kick on.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

My 99 7.3 still has stock muffler I run a programmer The tech installed said if I ever want go to step 3 I would need replace the muffler 
Who needs all that power for pushing snow 
I pull 38ft duals trailer and it pulls anything I put on with no problems
I like it I dont have to listen to it going down the road


----------

